# Vermont Beekeepers Association Winter Meeting - January 26th, 2016



## MWillard (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello,
It’s hard to imagine we are only a few weeks away from our annual VBA Winter Meeting. Like in years past, this year’s Winter Meeting will be held in conjunction with the Vermont Farm Show on Tuesday January 26th. The Vermont Farm Show has graciously offered us free space to host our meeting. 

The address for our meeting location is:
Champlain Valley Exposition
Blue Ribbon Pavilion
105 Pearl St. Essex Junction, VT 05452
http://www.vtfarmshow.com/
Registration will begin at 8:45am and the meeting will go until around 3:30pm.

We are finalizing this year’s meeting agenda and will send out an update prior to the meeting. Here is a sneak preview of what this year’s meeting will look like.

Speakers
Our main speaker with be *Mike Palmer *of French Hill Apiaries in St. Albans, Vermont. Mike will be talking about making nucleus colonies and how to overwinter them successfully. Making nucleus colonies is one of the cornerstones of Mike's successful beekeeping operation. Mike has recently been traveling internationally, presenting this information to beekeepers abroad. Come listen to Mike's presentation and be prepared to be inspired to raise your own nucleus colonies.

John and Nancy Hayden from The Farm Between, Jeffersonville, VT will be presenting on Enhancing Pollinator Floral Resources - SARE Grant

Custom Labels of Vermont will be giving a presentation on creating your own custom labels for your bee related products, helping your products stand out on the shelf and creating a brand identity.

Similar to last year's format the main speaker will present in the morning session, while the afternoon session will be broken up into the smaller talks, offering some variety.


----------

